
Ask HN: How do you deal with an excess of opportunities? - Lucadg
After 16 years in the Airbnb space, 4 business models (all working, none gone wildly successful) I find myself now in front of several hard choices.
I have 7 different business models I could push, 3 of them working, 4 only ideas.
I am pretty confident most of them are viable and could be scaled.
They are all extremely sexy, at least for me.
I don&#x27;t know what to do: choose one and drop the others?
Or launch several startups with different people and me in the position of co-founder with limited day to day involvement?
It&#x27;s the first time I&#x27;ve found myself in such a position, I hope you guys can help.
======
koolba
Pick whichever will get you paid first. Revenue and profits trump all other
factors. Nothing is sexier than $$$!

------
z3t4
iirc statisticly any of those 4 ideas will not be better then the best of the
3 you already tested. and one startup is already enough work.

------
gjvc
Think long term.

